# Met some random guy off craigslist



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey guys,

I want to let you guys know how proud I am of being able to meet up with a stranger off craigslist. He posted an ad about wanting to meet someone else who's new to L.A. and I responded. As usual with me, the fear and anxiety didn't kick in until two hours before I agreed to meet him, when I started to prepare myself and dress up, when I realize what I got myself into.

We agreed to meet at a bar, when I got there a downed two shots to try to calm my nerves. When I got there I made a fool of myself by asking someone if he was the guy on craigslist (he wasn't). I called the guy's cell phone and he told me he would be there in 20 min. After 30 min I was sweating buckets and had walked over to my car on a sidestreet ready to go back (I just couldn't stand the anticipation), when I finally got the call saying that he was there.

So we talked for a while, he brought a friend along, which made it less uncomfortable since the friends could talk amongst themselves without me weirding them out with my awkward silences. But it kind of sucked whenever they talked about their other friends and I felt left out.

It was generally an okay night, but the worst part was when I was alone with him while his friend went back to his nearby apartment, and he asked me point blank, "Why are you so nervous?" I didn't know what to say... didn't want to tell him about "my condition".

But overall it was cool, we didn't really click or anything, but I felt that I had achieved a goal or something, and that maybe I can do this again without being as anxious and that maybe I WILL connect with the next person I do this with.

- Vince


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Holy crap man :fall As one anxiety sufferer to another - you rock. :nw I'm glad it was a positive experience and more importantly that you walked away proud of yourself. May you find someone you connect with in your future meetings man.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot 

I think that the most important thing is that, no matter how painful, panic-provoking, or awkward a social situation was, you view it not as some personal defeat or end of the your world, but as something positive that you learned from, in such a way that although painful, you know that from the previous experience, you will be able to be better at it if you do it again, and not from avoiding similar situations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vicente,

Just be careful. You never know who you would meet :afr. I would say that you handled it pretty well .


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's awesome Vicente!

Don't know if I can muster up the courage for that, yet I am glad you did. 

You might click better with the next person you meet. Friends and dating are very similar. You don't always get along with everyone you meet and therefore only go out once.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

That takes guts so congrats!


----------

